

Richard Stallman looks back at 25 years of the GNU project - qhoxie
http://www.linux.com/feature/147983

======
rams
More relevant to HN readers is the fact that RMS's efforts have been a major
factor in lowering the barrier for starting new companies. Almost all startups
funded by YC are based on free/open source software. Sometimes people let his
personality come in the way. But RMS has permanently changed the game.

------
zitterbewegung
It looks like so far the GNU project has been a huge success.

~~~
gaius
One thing remains: Hurd. You must ship the Hurd. Then, and only then, a true
success will you be.

~~~
eru
What's wrong with that Linux kernel? And all the BSDs?

~~~
rw
Did you read the OP? A direct quote:

"For a long time, I just went on thinking that, even though Torvalds doesn't
agree with the free software movement, at least we have a free kernel. But
then I found that proprietary firmware was being put into the source code of
Linux. So, in fact, Linux as released by Torvalds is not free software."

~~~
a-priori
I don't see what the problem is. If you don't want proprietary firmware, don't
include drivers for those devices in your configuration...

~~~
rw
It mainly has to do with the opportunity/cost of companies deciding whether or
not to develop open firmware. If a proprietary version is included in the
kernel, they are _very_ unlikely to bother to go through the cost of
relicensing the software.

~~~
eru
OK, that's a point. What about the BSDs?

~~~
albertcardona
Except OpenBSD, the other BSD's have just as much firmware binary blobs as
linux does [disclaimer: I am a linux user].

